# Como hacer un "virus" inofensivo para Linux



## Pelelalo (Feb 22, 2011)

Buenas, ando dando en clase los tipos de virus que pueden infectar un ordenador, y como práctica querría proponer a los alumnos un pequeño script para simular un Virus para un sistema Linux.

Los he realizado para Windows. Son una chorradilla, por ejemplo un .bat. Pero para Linux estoy perdido y por Internet encuentro poca ayuda.

Repito: Es algo docente, sin afán de tocar las narices ni nada. Únicamente quiero que entiendan qué es un virus. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Los he realizado para Windows. Son una chorradilla, por ejemplo un .bat. Pero para Linux estoy perdido y por Internet encuentro poca ayuda.


SI has hecho un .BAT en Windows, entonces en Linux vas a estar feliz! La consola de Linux es 100% programable.
Googleá sobre "unix shell scripts" o "bash shell scripts".


----------



## Pelelalo (Feb 23, 2011)

gracias ezavalla, pero al final me tire por javascript y cree una pagina con varios alert para que el usuario se aburra de darle al clic del ratón.


----------

